# Lüfter im BIOS optimal einstellen und weitere Geräuschoptimierungen unter Windows?



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei Feintuning bei den Lüftereinstellungen im BIOS vorzunehmen.
Mein PC hat ein MSI X470 Gaming Plus Board und einen Ryzen5-2600, der durch einen ARO M14 gekühlt wird, übertakten tu ich nicht.
Als Gehäuse kommt ein Fractal Design Meshify C zum Einsatz.
Gehäuselüfter sind insgesamt 4 Stück verbaut, vorne zwei 140mm ansaugend, hinten ein 120mm rausblasend und oben im Deckel ein 140mm rausblasend, alles Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM Lüfter.
Als Grafikkarte ist eine Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB verbaut, die leider bei zu niedriger Einstellung der Gehäuselüfter ihre eigenen 3 Lüfter ab und zu hochpulsen läßt, was dann störender ist, als ein leises Hintergrundrauschen der Gehäuselüfter.

Ich habe mal eben im BIOS ein Foto von meinen derzeitigen Einstellungen gemacht, alle 4 Gehäuselüfter und auch der CPU-Lüfter sind gleich eingestellt!
Vielleicht hat jemand Vorschläge, wie ich die Werte ändern kann, ohne lange rumprobieren zu müssen und den PC leiser bekomme, ohne das die Grafikkartenlüfter immer hochpulsen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich stört ist nicht das leise Lüfterrauschen, was kaum zu hören ist, sondern die Lastwechselgeräusche, bei steigender Last, schon bei kurzen Lastspitzen drehen die Lüfter immer ein wenig hoch, das wirkt dann ein wenig angestrengt und nervös, darum habe ich schon die Zeitverzögerung von 0,1s auf 0,7s im BIOS eingestellt, aber das ist immer noch zu wenig, mehr kann ich da leider nicht einstellen.

Vermutlich liegt das Problem daran, daß die Lüfterkurven sich alle an der CPU-Temperatur orientieren?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Ab wieviel % kannst du die Lüfter denn hören?

Ansonsten stell z.B. die LVL3 Temperatur auf 60°C und dann LVL3 Fanspeed auf 30% oder 40% runter 

Weil bei 50°C müssen die Lüfter nicht schon auf 50% laufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ab wieviel % kannst du die Lüfter denn hören?



Hab ich gar nicht ausprobiert, weil sie so wie sie jetzt laufen nahe an der Grenze sind, daß ich sie überhaupt wahrnehme, einzig wenn sie bei kurzen Lastspitzen der CPU die Drehzahl recht schnell steigern, ist es ein wenig störend.

Wenn ich die Gehäuselüfter weiter runterregele wird die Grafikkarte immer mal wieder hochpulsen, das nervt dann mehr als die Gehäuselüfter.

Die Überlegung bei mir war halt, ob ich es irgendwie noch weiter verzögern kann, daß die Gehäuselüfter hochdrehen, nur weil die CPU mal für wenige Sekunden Last bekommt?
Denn ich hab ja reichlich Kühlreserven und große Kühler im Gehäuse, da muß die Lüfterdrehzahl eigentlich nicht so nervös und schnell rauf gehen, nur weil mal kurz hohe Last kommt.

Wichtig ist mir nur, daß die Grafikkarte nicht hochpulst, also immer mal wieder kurz aus dem 0rpm-Betrieb raus geht und das die Spannungswandler immer einen leichten Luftstrom haben, auch bei kurzen Lastspitzen, damit das Board länger hält, wobei das vermutlich auch schon wieder übertrieben ist?


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Um die Grafikkarte musst du dich dann aber gesondert kümmern, z.B. mit dem Afterburner... (da du ja NVidia hast)
Einfach das Temperaturziel im mittleren Bereich (LVL2 und 3) hochsetzen, und das Drehzahlziel nach unten setzen.
Dann laufen alle Lüfter quasi konstant und nur wenn wirklich Leistung gefordert ist, drehen sie hoch (dann LVL4 bei dir)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. November 2020)

gehäuselüfter sollten nach casetemp gesteuert werden, nicht nach CPU-temp.
es kommt oft vor das die GPU maximal belastet wird, während CPU ein nickerchen hält > case heizt sich auf, gehäuselüfter reagieren nicht.

gehäuselüfter einfach nach diesem temp-sensor ausrichten (im case oben links zwischen CPU und lüfter)


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001IQ0L2M/
		


bis
32c 500PRM
38c 700RPM
44c 950RPM


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Um die Grafikkarte musst du dich dann aber gesondert kümmern, z.B. mit dem Afterburner...



Ok, wurde ja schonmal erwähnt in anderen Threads, so richtig habe ich mich mit Afterburner und dessen Funktionen noch nie beschäftigt, wird wohl mal langsam Zeit...
Aber bekomme ich damit meine Asus-Karte im 2D-Betrieb wirklich immer leise und vorallem, muß Afterburner dann immer im Hintergrund laufen, damit die Karte künftig unter Windows im 2D-Betrieb leise bleibt oder speichert Afterburner die Einstellungen auf der Grafikkarte bzw. in deren BIOS ab?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Einfach das Temperaturziel im mittleren Bereich (LVL2 und 3) hochsetzen, und das Drehzahlziel nach unten setzen.
> Dann laufen alle Lüfter quasi konstant und nur wenn wirklich Leistung gefordert ist, drehen sie hoch (dann LVL4 bei dir)



Wenn ich das Problem mit der Grafikkarte gelöst habe, werd ich mich da mal drann machen.

Als niedrigster Temperaturwert ist bei mir zudem 0°C eingesetzt, da beginnt die Kurve, ist das so ok, oder sollte ich hier auch gleich beim niedrigsten Temperaturwert schon auf sagen wir mal ca. 20°C einsetzen (es geht hier ja um die CPU-Temperatur, an der sich *alle *Lüfter orientieren)?



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> gehäuselüfter einfach nach diesem temp-sensor ausrichten (im case oben links zwischen CPU und lüfter)
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001IQ0L2M/



Mein Board hat ja diverse weitere Sensoren, ich kann auch im BIOS zwischen ich glaube CPU, System, PCH und Mos wählen, also woran sich die Lüftersteuerung orientieren soll.
Da ich bisher nur Erfahrungswerte mit dem Temperaturverhalten der CPU habe, hab ich den CPU-Sensor als Orientierung für die Gehäuselüfter genommen, mir aber schon gedacht, daß das nicht die Ideallösung sein kann.

Einen extra weiteren Sensor einbauen wäre natürlich eine Option, aber fraglich ob ich den wirklich brauche, wo ich doch wie gesagt diverse Sensoren als Ortientierung einstellen kann.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Wie schon gesagt, die Luffis sollten so schnell drehen, dass man sie nicht hört. 

Sobald die CPU Arbeitstemp. Erreicht hat, 60 Grad, kann man sie auf ein angenehmes Level anheben. Fertig. 

Die GPU kann man entweder länger im zerofan mode lassen oder permanent langsam drehen lassen bis sie warm ist. Meine Luffis drehen immer langsam. Das erspart dir auch auch das ständige andrehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sobald die CPU Arbeitstemp. Erreicht hat, 60 Grad, kann man sie auf ein angenehmes Level anheben. Fertig.



Klingt recht vernünftig, allerdings erreicht bei mir die CPU so gut wie nie 60°C, selbst bei Prime95 habe ich sie gestern beim Lüftertest nicht über 57°C bekommen und Prime95 LargeFFTs lief etwa 10 Minuten durchgängig.

Wenn ich also nun davon ausgehe, daß die CPU bei mir 100% Auslastung hat und bei realen Anwendungen kaum über 55°C geht, haben die Spannungswandler auf dem Board schon bei 45-50°C CPU-Temperatur einiges zu stemmen und sollten daher etwas Luftstrom bekommen, oder nicht?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die GPU kann man entweder länger im zerofan mode lassen oder permanent langsam drehen lassen bis sie warm ist. Meine Luffis drehen immer langsam. Das erspart dir auch auch das ständige andrehen.



Die Idee mit den ständig niedrig drehenden Grafikkartenlüftern gefällt mir, dann werden die Spannungswandler der Karte und auch weitere Bauteile auf der Platine immer etwas gekühlt und trotzdem höre ich keine Lastwechselreaktionen in Form von Hochpulsen der Kartenlüfter.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob ich mit Afterburner ins Karten-BIOS Einstellungen für die Lüftersteuerung der Karte schreiben kann und soll, oder ob die veränderte Lüftersteuerung der Karte nur funktioniert, wenn Afterburner immer im Hintergrund läuft?


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Lüftertest nicht über 57°C bekommen


Was? Mein 2600 erreicht problemlos 70 Grad. Lass den Cpu luffi langsamer drehen.
Wie schnell dreht der? 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> haben die Spannungswandler auf dem Board schon bei 45-50°C CPU-Temperatur einiges zu stemmen


Da frieren die noch

Meine Luffis drehen im Idle mit ca. 500 U/min. 

Unter Last ca. 800. 1000 ist mir zu laut.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als niedrigster Temperaturwert ist bei mir zudem 0°C eingesetzt, da beginnt die Kurve, ist das so ok, oder sollte ich hier auch gleich beim niedrigsten Temperaturwert schon auf sagen wir mal ca. 20°C einsetzen


Das ist völlig egal, da weder 20° geschweige denn 0° jemals vorherrschen. Wenn du mit 30°/35° anfängst bei minimaler Drehzahl, kannst du die weiteren Stufen etwas feiner bestimmen. Aber das ist auch eigentlich egal...
Denn normalerweise laufen die Lüfter bis 60° CPU Temp auf kleinster Stufe, dann etwas mehr bei sagen wir 70° und danach dann 100%.

Gehäuselüfter habe ich bei mir beispielsweise auch über die CPU Temperatur geregelt, wie du es machst ist eigentlich mehr Geschmackssache mMn. 
@RNG_AGESA hat zwar nicht ganz unrecht, aber soo oft, kommt das auch nicht vor. Kommt halt auf den use-case an.
Beim "arbeiten" hat die GPU meist nix zu tun. Beim zocken dann sehr wohl, aber auch genau so die CPU, sprich, da drehen die Lüfter dann auch wieder etwas mehr auf.

Pauschale Lösung gibts da nicht außer einer groben Vorgabe wie oben. Wenn dann was nicht ganz passt, muss man halt kurz ins BIOS.

Ich hab z.B. das Dark Base 700, welches eine rudimentäre Lüftersteuerung im Frontpanel hat: "Auto" oder drei verschiedene Stufen (1-3) was die Gehäuselüfter angeht.
Wenn ich jetzt weiß, dass ich Zeit für ne längere gaming-session (2h plus) habe, dann dreh ich die Dinger einfach manuell hoch, dann haben CPU und Graka und der Rest die ganze Zeit möglichst viel Frischluft.
Dank guter Lüfter ist es dann einfach nur ein leises, aber beständiges Rauschen, als ob ein Zimmer weiter ein Ventilator an ist ^^

Zum Afterburner gibt es sicherlich drölftausend Anleitungen im Netz, das braucht dir hier jetzt wirklich keiner vor zu kauen 

Da du ja aber auch ab und zu mit einer neuen GPU liebäugelst: 
Kauf dir ne Radeon, da geht das alles, was der Afterburner macht, über den Treiber


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. November 2020)

@chill_eule

unter luft gilt; haltet das case maximal silent und kühl
unter wasser: haltet das wasser kühl und maximal silent


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was? Mein 2600 erreicht problemlos 70 Grad. Lass den Cpu luffi langsamer drehen.
> Wie schnell dreht der?



Hast du den boxed-Kühler/Lüfter drauf?

Also mein 14cm-CPU-Lüfter läuft meist so mit rund 450-500 U/min im IDLE und bei Volllast, also etwa 56-58°C CPU-Temperatur dreht er auf knapp 1000 U/min auf.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Afterburner gibt es sicherlich drölftausend Anleitungen im Netz, das braucht dir hier jetzt wirklich keiner vor zu kauen



Ok, ich hab Afterburner nun installiert und die Lüfterkurve wie folgt eingestellt, ist das so ok, oder leiden so die Spannungswandler und Kondensatoren der Grafikkarte, weil die Lüfter zu spät hochdrehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




chill_eule schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Radeon, da geht das alles, was der Afterburner macht, über den Treiber



Mach ich wohl eh, möchte keine NVidia mehr vorerst.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Also ab 60°C auf 100% finde ich jetzt etwas übertrieben 

Wenn du dir soo sehr Gedanken um die Spannungswander und Kondensatoren machst, dann stell doch minimum 20-25% ein, statt 0%! 

@RNG_AGESA: Im Grunde hast du ja recht, aber die Gewichtung ist doch trotzdem noch Geschmackssache  
Und reden wir von idle oder Last? und welcher work-load?


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also ab 60°C auf 100% finde ich jetzt etwas übertrieben


Die 60°C erreicht die GPU ja so gut wie nie, bei Furmark eben jedenfalls nur nach mehreren Minuten als Maximalwert 60°C, wobei die Lüfter auch nicht über ca. 60% rauf regelten.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn du dir soo sehr Gedanken um die Spannungswander und Kondensatoren machst, dann stell doch minimum 20-25% ein, statt 0%!



Hab ich versucht, aber selbst bei 10% Lüfterdrehzahl ist die Karte nervig, sie pulst dabei immer wieder, erst als ich auf 0% gegangen bin war Ruhe im Karton.

Leider vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, ab welcher Temperatur der GPU die Spannungswandler und sonstigen Platinenbauteile einen Luftstrom benötigen, wenn die Karte denn lange halten soll!


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> wenn die Karte denn lange halten soll!


WTF? Ich denk du kaufst dir bald ne Neue?  

Sind die Lüfter denn bei 15% oder 20% hörbar? Nicht, dass die bei 10% immer grad so an der Grenze zwischen _an_ und _aus_ "pulsen". Wichtig ist ja anscheinend eine gewisse Gleichmäßigkeit bei dir.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hast du den boxed-Kühler/Lüfter drauf?


Brocken 3.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> dreht er auf knapp 1000 U/min auf.


Ist mir zu laut.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber selbst bei 10%


Das ist zu wenig.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Maximalwert 60°C


Dadurch wird die GPU runtertakten. Das ist wenig schlau. 60 grad ist nix für ne GPU. Lass die auf 80 grad hoch umd fertig.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und reden wir von idle oder Last? und welcher work-load?


Bei mir läuft auch alles über die Cpu Temp. Ist doch völlig wumpe. CPU hat zi tun? CPU wird warm, Lüfter drehen schneller.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Einmal kurz als _grober_ Anhaltspunkt meine Lüfterkurve aus der Radeonsoftware. (Fürs UEFI war ich eben zu langsam, sonst hätte ich dir auch nen screen von meiner CPU/Gehäusesteuerung gepostet )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> WTF? Ich denk du kaufst dir bald ne Neue?



Ich kauf doch keine zwei neue Grafikkarten, sondern nur eine für den geplanten neuen PC.
Also muß auch die vorhandene Hardware vernünftig eingestellt sein und noch lange halten.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Sind die Lüfter denn bei 15% oder 20% hörbar?



Ich finde es dabei schon störend laut.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Nicht, dass die bei 10% immer grad so an der Grenze zwischen _an_ und _aus_ "pulsen".



Sie pulsen dabei, eigentlich pulsen sie immer sobald sie angehen und erst wenn die GPU wirklich warm wird, laufen die Lüfter einigermaßen konstant.
Wenn ich die Lüfter auf 10% stelle, ist es nervig, sie pulsen dauernt rauf und runter, ebenso bei 15 oder 20%, ich kann anscheinend nur einen sehr leisen PC haben, wenn die Grafikkartenlüfter stehen.
Die Frage ist halt, ob das der Karte auf Dauer schadet, wenn sie im Niedriglastbetrieb gar nicht aktiv gekühlt wird und die Spannungswandler usw. dennoch ab und zu kurz ackern müssen?
Oder anders ausgedrückt, kann ich bei der Grafikkarte allein nach der GPU-Temperatur gehen, wenn diese unter sagen wir mal 60-65°C liegt, werden dann auch die sonstigen Bauteile der Grafikkarte langfristig ohne aktive Kühlung auskommen?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dadurch wird die GPU runtertakten. Das ist wenig schlau. 60 grad ist nix für ne GPU. Lass die auf 80 grad hoch umd fertig.



Die Aussage versteh ich gerade nicht. 

Einerseits machen 80°C nichts und andererseits soll die GPU bei schon 60°C runtertakten? 
Ich dachte immer die kann ohne Gefahr auf etwa 100°C gehen, ist ja eine GPU und keine CPU?


----------



## onlygaming (16. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Aussage versteh ich gerade nicht.
> 
> Einerseits machen 80°C nichts und andererseits soll die GPU bei schon 60°C runtertakten?
> Ich dachte immer die kann ohne Gefahr auf etwa 100°C gehen, ist ja eine GPU und keine CPU?


Wenn du der GPU 60 Grad als Max. Wert angibst wird sie mit jedem Mittel versuchen diese einzuhalten, zuerst über die Lüfter, reicht das nicht wird runtergetaktet.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Die Karte taktet schon weit vor 100°C runter, müsste schon ab 50 oder 60°C sein.
Nur taktet sie da nicht so viel runter, um die 10-30MHz.
Wenn die Lüfter der Grafikkarte allerdings schon bei 15-20% störend laut sind, hast du die falsche Grafikkarte gekauft.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. November 2020)

Das kann gar nicht sein hier mal ab 3:00 Minuten eine kleine Soundprobe und laut denen bleibt sie mit  Original-BIOS-Einstellungen sogar bis 56 °C lautlos weil die Lüfter gar nicht angehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKSxg3lUVhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wenn du der GPU 60 Grad als Max. Wert angibst wird sie mit jedem Mittel versuchen diese einzuhalten, zuerst über die Lüfter, reicht das nicht wird runtergetaktet.



Hab ich doch garnicht gemacht!
Ich hab nur die Lüfter so eingestellt, daß sie ab 60°C voll aufdrehen!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet schon weit vor 100°C runter, müsste schon ab 50 oder 60°C sein.
> Nur taktet sie da nicht so viel runter, um die 10-30MHz.



Das ist allerdings krass, hätte nicht gedacht. daß der Takt vor etwa 90°C gedrosselt wird.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter der Grafikkarte allerdings schon bei 15-20% störend laut sind, hast du die falsche Grafikkarte gekauft.



Hinterher ist man halt immer klüger, ich hätte damals besser die MSI nehmen sollen! 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht sein hier mal ab 3:00 Minuten eine kleine Soundprobe und laut denen bleibt sie mit Original-BIOS-Einstellungen sogar bis 56 °C lautlos weil die Lüfter gar nicht angehen.



Wie kommst du auf 56°C?
Soweit ich weiß fangen die Lüfter bei etwa 40°C an zu laufen und meist kündigt sich das erstmal nur mit pulsen an, was viel mehr stört als ein konstanter Lüfterspeed, den sie bei mir aber anscheinend bei so verhältnismäßig niedrigen Temperaturen nicht kann.
Vielleicht stimmt die Prozentangabe im Afterburner nicht mit der wahren Lüfterdrehzahl überein?
Ich finde jedenfalls schon bei 10% im Afterburner, daß mich die Lüfter stören, wenn kein Spielesound parallel läuft.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Wieviel rpm haben die Lüfter bei 10%?
Die Prozent sagen halt nichts aus, dass können 500rpm oder auch 2000rpm sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 56°C?



Nicht ICH komme darauf sondern die Tester im Video! 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß fangen die Lüfter bei etwa 40°C an zu laufen und meist kündigt sich das erstmal nur mit pulsen an, was viel mehr stört als ein konstanter Lüfterspeed, den sie bei mir aber anscheinend bei so verhältnismäßig niedrigen Temperaturen nicht können.
> Vielleicht stimmt die Prozentangabe im Afterburner nicht mit der wahren Lüfterdrehzahl überein?
> Ich finde jedenfalls schon bei 10% im Afterburner, daß mich die Lüfter stören, wenn kein Spielesound parallel läuft.



Dann schau doch einfach ab welcher möglichst hohen Umdrehungszahl der Lüfter der Graka dich nicht stört und lasse sie von Anfang an so laufen und ab 60 °C dann mit 1000 U/min ... dann pulst da nichts mehr!

Ich hab meine GTX 1070 damals mit einem Accelero Xtreme IV betrieben (600 U/min im Idle und 1.000 U/min unter Last), weil mir die O-Kühlung auch zu laut war bis dann die Wakü die endgültige Ruhe in mein System brachte.

Edit:



> Ich hab nur die Lüfter so eingestellt, daß sie ab 60°C voll aufdrehen!



Das das keine gute Idee ist, ist dir wohl schon aufgefallen ... 60 °C ist nichts unter Lukü. Davon geht deine Graka nicht kaputt, aber du hast dir selber einen kleinen Fön gebaut, denn die Lüfter drehen doch jetzt bestimmt locker über 1500 U/min.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

Ich schaue nachher mal nach, welche Drehzahlen bei welchen Prozentangaben von Afterburner anliegen, dazu werde ich dann wohl Afterburner und Furmark parallel brauchen und kann dann nur hoffen, daß Furmark mir wirklich die korrekten Drezahlen anzeigt, alternativ kann ich es noch mit HWMonitor überprüfen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das das keine gute Idee ist, ist dir wohl schon aufgefallen ... 60 °C ist nichts unter Lukü. Davon geht deine Graka nicht kaputt, aber du hast dir selber einen kleinen Fön gebaut, denn die Lüfter drehen doch jetzt bestimmt locker über 1500 U/min.



Da die GPU die 60°C aber so gut wie nie erreicht, spielt das keine so große Rolle.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich schaue nachher mal nach, welche Drehzahlen bei welchen Prozentangaben von Afterburner anliegen, dazu werde ich dann wohl Afterburner und Furmark parallel brauchen und kann dann nur hoffen, daß Furmark mir wirklich die korrekten Drezahlen anzeigt, alternativ kann ich es noch mit HWMonitor überprüfen.



Warum musst du FurMark nutzen? Spielst du das ständig ... interessant! Soviel ich weiß gibt auch deine Graka die Drehzahlen selber aus, also warum nicht HWiNFO nutzen und das ganze beim Zocken von C&C mit dem OSD einblenden lassen vom Afterburner (obwohl der Afterburner die Drehzahlen auch liefern müsste)? Aus der Praxis für die Praxis  ... schon mal gehört den Spruch?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da die GPU die 60°C aber so gut wie nie erreicht, spielt das keine so große Rolle.



Weil die Graka nie 60° erreicht aha und warum weil die Lüfter selbst in der  O-BIOS-Einstellung dann mit maximalen Umdrehungen laufen ... nein Tim das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann braucht Asus ja keine Lüftersteuerung proggen im BIOS der Graka.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum musst du FurMark nutzen? Spielst du das ständig ... interessant!



Damit kann ich nahezu 100% Auslastung der GPU erzeugen und habe trotzdem gleichzeitig noch ein gutes Monitoring der Kartensensoren, was ich beim Spielen nicht habe.
Far Cry4 z.B. würde die Karte ähnlich hoch auslasten, allerdings sehe ich da parallel dann nicht die Temperatur, Auslastung und Lüfterdrehzahl der Karte.
C&C3 lastet die Karte viel zu wenig aus, da bleiben die Lüfter vermutlich dauerhaft bei aus.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Weil die Graka nie 60° erreicht aha und warum weil die Lüfter selbst in der O-BIOS-Einstellung dann mit maximalen Umdrehungen laufen ... nein Tim das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann braucht Asus ja keine Lüftersteuerung proggen im BIOS der Graka.


Ach so rum... ok.
Der Grund warum ich die Schwelle zum Lüfter einschalten nicht höher gelegt habe ist, daß die Karte ja auch Spawas, Mosfets und Kondensatoren hat, die sich auch auch bei Halblast der GPU schon erwärmen werden und wenn die Karte dann null aktiven Luftstrom von den Kartenlüftern bekommt, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, daß sich das über Jahre auf die Haltbarkeit der Karte auswirkt, falsch?


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Afterburner anmachen, Drehzahl einstellen und fertig.
Du brauchst da garnichts auslasten, das geht alles bequem mit dem Afterburner.
Also rpm anzeigen lassen, Prozentzahl der Lüfter einstellen und gucken was wirklich anliegt.

Oh btw, du meinst sicher die Mosfets der Spannungswandler.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. November 2020)

@Tim1974 
Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, falls es schon geschrieben wurde.

Die Drehzahlschwanken bei Lastwechseln solltest du im MSI Bios durch eine höhere 
Step-Up/Step-down Zeiten verringern können. Höhere Drehzahl nach nur 0,7s ist einfach seeehr wenig. 
Setz das mal auf ca. 3 Sekunden oder so.

Durch die Wärmekapazität des Kühlers ist wildes herumgeregle des Lüfters eh nutzlos.

Edit:



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht sein hier mal ab 3:00 Minuten eine kleine Soundprobe und laut denen bleibt sie mit  Original-BIOS-Einstellungen sogar bis 56 °C lautlos weil die Lüfter gar nicht angehen.



Das scheinen die gleichen Lüfter wie auf meiner 1080ti Strix zu sein.
Bei mir schleifen die Lüfter ein wenig (wie eigentlich bei allen älteren Asus Karten von mir)
und sind deswegen auch bein anlaufen zu hören.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die Drehzahlschwanken bei Lastwechseln solltest du im MSI Bios durch eine höhere
> Step-Up/Step-down Zeiten verringern können. Höhere Drehzahl nach nur 0,7s ist einfach seeehr wenig.
> Setz das mal auf ca. 3 Sekunden oder so.



Das hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber in meinem BIOS läßt sich der Step-Up/Down-Wert nur im Fenster von 0,1-0,7s verändern. 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das scheinen die gleichen Lüfter wie auf meiner 1080ti Strix zu sein.



Möglich, zumindest sieht der Kühler gleich aus.
Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Lüfter Mist, sie können zwar zusammen mit dem durchaus gute Kühlkörper die GPU und auch weitere Bauteile der Karte überdruchschnittlich kühl halten, aber für Silentbetrieb ist die Karte nicht ideal, sofern man nicht komplett im passiven Betrieb bleiben kann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Far Cry4 z.B. würde die Karte ähnlich hoch auslasten, allerdings sehe ich da parallel dann nicht die Temperatur, Auslastung und Lüfterdrehzahl der Karte.



Dann nimmste halt Far Cry und das OSD vom Afterburner ... du hast Angst um deine Graka Lebenserwartung und dann bruzelst du die mit FurMark ... DAS ist ein Widerspruch sondergleichen.   



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... über Jahre auf die Haltbarkeit der Karte auswirkt, falsch?


 Bla bli blub ... siehe oben! 


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das scheinen die gleichen Lüfter wie auf meiner 1080ti Strix zu sein.
> Bei mir schleifen die Lüfter ein wenig (wie eigentlich bei allen älteren Asus Karten von mir)
> und sind deswegen auch bein anlaufen zu hören.


 Wenn man die Lüfter von Anfang an laufen lässt mit ich sag mal 500 U/min hat man das Anlaufproblem nur beim anschalten vom PC,


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

@Tim1974 
Hast du denn jetzt überhaupt schon die Lüfter getestet?


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann nimmste halt Far Cry und das OSD vom Afterburner ... du hast Angst um deine Graka Lebenserwartung und dann bruzelst du die mit FurMark ... DAS ist ein Widerspruch sondergleichen.



Den Widerspruch sehe ich hier nicht unbedingt, bei Far Cry 4 und 5 wird die Karte ziemlich genau gleichwarm wie bei Furmark und Furmark lasse ich wenn dann vielleicht maximal 30 Minuten laufen, meist eher nur 2-3 Minuten, ein Spiel wie Far Cry läuft aber gut und gerne mal Stunden am Stück und auch quantitativ häufiger als Furmark.
Soll ich jetzt auch noch sämtliche Spiele meiden, die die Karte voll auslasten? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn man die Lüfter von Anfang an laufen lässt mit ich sag mal 500 U/min hat man das Anlaufproblem nur beim anschalten vom PC,



500 U/min sind schon viel, da sind die Lüfter recht laut, ich schaue nachher mal nach wieviel Prozent das sind, meine aber mich wage zu erinnern, daß die Maximaldrehzahl bei etwa 1700 U/min liegt, was richtig laut ist bei den verbauten Lüftern.


----------



## blautemple (17. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet schon weit vor 100°C runter, müsste schon ab 50 oder 60°C sein.
> Nur taktet sie da nicht so viel runter, um die 10-30MHz.
> Wenn die Lüfter der Grafikkarte allerdings schon bei 15-20% störend laut sind, hast du die falsche Grafikkarte gekauft.


*Klugscheißermodus an*
Aktuelle Nvidia Karten takten bei ca 32 bis 33 Grad die erste Booststufe runter und ab da dann alle 10 Grad eine weitere bis dann bei 83 Grad das Limit erreicht ist. Allerdings ist das natürlich, abgesehen von Benchmarks nicht zu bemerken, da eine Booststufe bei Pascal nur 12MHz und bei Turing und Ampere 15MHz bedeuten.
*Klugscheißermodus aus*


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> 500 U/min sind schon viel, da sind die Lüfter recht laut, ich schaue nachher mal nach wieviel Prozent das sind, meine aber mich wage zu erinnern, daß die Maximaldrehzahl bei etwa 1700 U/min liegt, was richtig laut ist bei den verbauten Lüftern.


Wenn dir 500rpm zu laut sind, was machst du dann wenn deine 140mm Lüfter mit 500rpm laufen? 
Die sind dann noch lauter.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

Nein, entweder sind die Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM bei 500 U/min einfach leiser als die Grafikkartenlüfter, oder aber es liegt ein Anzeigefehler vor, was die Kartenlüfter angeht.

Die Gehäuselüfter bei etwa 400-500 U/min sind nahezu lautlos.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> 500 U/min sind schon viel, da sind die Lüfter recht laut, ich schaue nachher mal nach wieviel Prozent das sind, meine aber mich wage zu erinnern, daß die Maximaldrehzahl bei etwa 1700 U/min liegt, was richtig laut ist bei den verbauten Lüftern.



Deswegen fragte ich ja was das soll bei 60°C die schon auf max laufen zu lassen. du willst ein leises System, aber schraubst die Lüfter bis nach ganz oben ... wo es halt laut ist logischer Weise. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter bei etwa 400-500 U/min sind nahezu lautlos.



Ich hab zwar die non-PWM-Version, aber das kann ich so bestätigen, ab ca 650 U/min ist das Luftrauschen erst für mich hörbar.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Ja, die BQ gehen von der Lautstärke her. 
Aber ein 80mm Lüfter ist bei 500rpm nicht wirklich laut. 
Also wird da irgendwas anderes nicht stimmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ja was das soll bei 60°C die schon auf max laufen zu lassen. du willst ein leises System, aber schraubst die Lüfter bis nach ganz oben ... wo es halt laut ist logischer Weise.



Nur als Sicherheitswert, weil die GPU die 60°C normalerweise eh nicht erreicht in meinem PC und wenn, dann ist dabei meist reichlich Spielesound vorhanden, so daß die Lüfter nicht so sehr akustisch ins Gewicht fallen.
Aber natürlich wäre es wahrscheinlich vernünftiger die Schwelle höher zu setzen, dann verändert sich aber auch die ganze Kurve etwas, solange es der Karte bzw. den Spannungswandlern nicht schadet bis dann sagen wir mal 65°C  nur rein passiv gekühlt zu sein...?



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die non-PWM-Version, aber das kann ich so bestätigen, ab ca 650 U/min ist das Luftrauschen erst für mich hörbar.



Ich denke nicht, daß es zwischen PWM und non-PWM da einen Unterschied gibt, die sind einfach sehr angenehm leise und lüften dennoch gut, allerdings bei über etwa 600 U/min kann man sie anfangen zu hören, bei ca. 900 U/min und mehr sind sie dann akustisch schon deutlich präsent, solche Drehzahlen braucht man aber auch nicht oft, wenn man 4 Gehäuselüfter hat.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Was mir noch einfällt, guckst du bei den Grafikkarten Lüftern nur in der Software auf die Drehzahl oder hast du auch mal direkt auf die Lüfter geguckt gehört?
Wenn da einer irgendwo schleift, ein kaputtes Lager oder nicht alle 3 Lüfter laufen, kann es zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Ich teste nachher mal mit Afterburner, merke aber, daß es gar nicht so einfach ist, eine so ruhige Wohnung zu haben, um da solche Restlautstärken noch sicher heraushören zu können, denn ich will ja genau den Punkt (Prozent oder Drehzahl) ermitteln, wo ein leises Geräusch beginnt.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

Also mich wundert es ja sehr, dass deine Grafikkarte bei 10% schon hörbar sein soll und dann auch noch "pulst"
Bist du sicher, dass das von der kommt? Wieviel rpm haben die Lüfter denn bei 10%?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also mich wundert es ja sehr, dass deine Grafikkarte bei 10% schon hörbar sein soll und dann auch noch "pulst"


Ich glaube das war bei meinen Originalluffis der Graka auch so. 10% sind einfach zu wenig und sie dreht dann ständig an. Mit 20% liefen sie konstant. Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass Nvidia den Zerofanmodus nicht so richtig hinbekommt und dass das Pulsen kein seltenes Problem ist. 

Entweder auf 20% stellen oder die Lüfteranlauftemp höher stellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Habe mal kurz einen Test gemacht, allerdings erstmal nur mit HWMonitor und Furmark um zu sehen, wann die Lüfter angehen.
Zum meinem großen Erstaunen blieben die Grafikkartenlüfter laut HWMonitor komplett aus, also bei 0 rpm bis die GPU eine Temperatur von etwa 57°C erreicht hat, dann regelten die Lüfter auf ca. 1500 rpm hoch, was mit ~40% angegeben wird, also können die wirklich bis etwa 4000 rpm rauf regeln? 
Bei 1500 rpm sind sie deutlich hörbar, aber im Spiel vermutlich nicht doll störend, viel mehr als 58°C bekommt die CPU kaum, ich denke bei den derzeitigen Einstellungen (GPU-Lüfter, Gehäuselüfter, Raumtemperatur...) wird die GPU kaum die 60°C überschreiten.

Was Afterburner angeht, ich hatte das ja neulich genutzt um die Lüfterkurve anzupassen, aber ich finde es auf dem System nun nirgends mehr, scheint gar nicht installiert zu sein, ist das normal?
Deinstalliert habe ich es von Hand jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> 10% sind einfach zu wenig und sie dreht dann ständig an.


So was hatte ich ja auch schon vermutet. Aber Tim sagt ja, dass ihm 15-20% schon zu laut sind


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Irgendwie gehen die Werte da nicht mit dem Geräuschniveau der Lüfter konform.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich denke, die 20 % meiner 1080 hatte ich auch gehört. Es war nicht störend aber ich hab es gehört. Das Pulsen war aber deutlich nerviger. Jetzt klemmen 2 Noctuas auf dem Kühler der GPU und damit ist Ruhe. Im Idle höre ich das Moped wie gesagt nur wenn ich mein Ohr direkt ans Gehäuse halte.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Meine Karte pulst nun anscheinend nicht mehr die Lüfter hoch, seit ich mit dem Afterburner an der Lüfterkurve drann war.
Dafür gehen sie halt insgesamt nun recht spät an, erst wenn die GPU ca. 57°C hat. Akustisch bin ich so zufrieden, die Frage ob mir das später Einschalten der Lüfter eventuell langristig die Spannungswandler der Karte übel nehmen könnten, mag hier anscheinend niemand beantworten? Denn daß habe ich jetzt in den letzten Postings etwa 3 mal gefragt und nie kam eine Reaktion darauf!


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Da passiert nix. Alles was unter 60 grad ist, ist Idle


----------



## EyRaptor (18. November 2020)

Die Spannungswandler deiner Karte werden mit viel Kontaktfläche vom Hauptkühlkörper gekühlt.
Dh. die werden erst warm wenn es die GPU selbst auch wird.
Außerdem braucht die 1060 eh sehr wenig Strom.
Um VRM temps brauchst du dir da absolut keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Gut danke für die Erklärung , dann kann ich ja eigentlich alles so lassen und mich freuen.

Was ich aber dennoch nicht verstehe ist, warum ich Afterburner auf meinem System nicht mehr finden kann, obwohl ich ihn neulich ja genutzt und damit doch installiert habe?
Oder wird der nicht installiert und nur mit Admin-Rechten gestartet?


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2020)

Dann hast du ihn wohl deinstalliert. Von alleine verschwindet da überhaupt nichts.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

Oder hast du ne "portable" Version gefunden?


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Also wird Afterburner immer installiert, läßt sich nicht ohne Installation ausführen, nachdem er entpackt wurde? 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Oder hast du ne "portable" Version gefunden?


Das war irgendwie jetzt auch meine Vermutung, ich schaue gleich nochmal nach...


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

So, folgendes, Afterburner ist bei mir seit neulich installiert gewesen, in der Windows-Systemsteuerung unter den Anwendungen und Funktionen habe ich ihn schlichtweg übersehen, weil er unter "MSI Afterburner" dort hinterlegt ist.
Ich habe ihn gefunden, nachdem ich versucht habe ihn erneut zu installieren, dort wurde dann angezeigt in welches Verzeichnis er installiert werden soll "Programme (x86)", ich hab dann die Installation abgebrochen, weil ich ja nun wußte wo ich ihn finde.
Also hab ich dort eine Verknüpfung angelegt ans Start angeheftet und ein Icon erstellt auf dem Desktop, echt schade, daß die normale Installation das anscheinend nicht von selbst gemacht hat und das ich ihn in der Windows-Suche auch nicht finden konnte, bevor ich ihn ans Start geheftet habe.

Nun hab ich noch ein wenig rumprobiert, also zum einen zu den Kartenlüftern, wenn ich sie unter ca. 30% im Afterburner einstelle, dann pulsen sie ständig bis etwa 1200 U/min rauf und runter, das ist eindeutig zu laut und nervig.
Lasse ich sie mit 30% oder mehr laufen, pulsen sie zwar nicht mehr, dafür ist mir das Dauergeräusch aber zu laut.

Also habe ich die Lüfterkurve im Afterburner nun so eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe auch getestet, was die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Nicht doch. 100% ist doch unerträglich laut. Bei 60 grad auf 30%, bei 70 auf ca. 50% und bei 80 grad kannst du über mehr nachdenken.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Zudem habe ich Furmark mal laufen lassen, 15 Minuten lang mit der oben eingebetteten Lüfterkurve, es wird maximal eine Temperatur von 65°C erreicht, aber nur kurz, beim Abbruch nach 15 Minuten durch mich, lag der Wert wieder bei 64°C, die Lüfter der Karte laufen dabei nun mit etwa 1800 U/min, sind deutlich hörbar, aber hinnehmbar, da die Karte ja nunmal auch gekühlt werden muß.
Richtig ist auch, daß dabei schon Taktung der GPU zurrück genommen wird und zwar von 2025 auf 1987 MHz.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nicht doch. 100% ist doch unerträglich laut. Bei 60 grad auf 30%, bei 70 auf ca. 50% und bei 80 grad kannst du über mehr nachdenken.



Ja, 100% ist finde ich fast wie ein kleiner Föhn.  

Ich könnte die Kurve natürlich weiter abflachen lassen, daß die Lüfter erst später hochregeln, aber dann verliere ich noch mehr Takt, oder nicht?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Dass du Takt verlierst liegt nicht daran, dass die Karte 65 grad erreicht. Wahrscheinlich ist das Powerlimit erreicht. Die taktet in der regel zwischen 80 und 90 grad runter, je nachdem was eingestellt ist.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

Du hast da keine Kurve eingestellt, sondern quasi "AN" und "AUS"  

Als *groben* Anhaltspunkt hatte ich doch mal meine Lüfterkurve eingestellt. Deine ist ja nun ganz weit davon weg.
Die Karte verträgt auch übrigens locker 70-80°C...
Da würde ich lieber die Lüfter zahmer einstellen, ist dann ruhiger, vor allem wenn du wieder so nen alten Schinken wie C&C3 auspackst. Den kannst du dann auch "silent" spielen


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dass du Takt verlierst liegt nicht daran, dass die Karte 65 grad erreicht. Wahrscheinlich ist das Powerlimit erreicht. Die taktet in der regel zwischen 80 und 90 grad runter, je nachdem was eingestellt ist.



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich bei HWMonitor, bei der GPU-Auslastung knapp 100% hatte und bei dem Punkt Power nur etwa 70-80%, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere (habs glaub ich nicht auf dem Screenshot drauf).



chill_eule schrieb:


> Du hast da keine Kurve eingestellt, sondern quasi "AN" und "AUS"



Macht bei meiner Karte anders ja auch kaum Sinn, mit der niedrigsten konstanten Drezahl (etwa ab 30%) ist sie mir stetig zu laut (außer wenn dabei gespielt wird oder ich Kopfhörer auf habe), drunter pulst sie ständig, ist also keine Option, bleibt nur die Lüfter erst spät einschalten zu lassen, wenn wirklich hohe Last anliegt.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Karte verträgt auch übrigens locker 70-80°C...



Wenn ich die Lüfter noch später einsetzen lasse und noch verhaltener, als oben auf meiner "Kurve", dann erreicht ich aber die 70°C oder überschreite sie sogar und dann wird die Karte wohl deutlich mehr runtertakten, was mit Leistungsverlust verbunden ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Und ein fps lock hilft. Dann muss die Karte nicht so viel ackern und die fps sind gleichmäßig.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Lüfter noch später einsetzen lasse und noch verhaltener, als oben auf meiner "Kurve", dann erreicht ich aber die 70°C oder überschreite sie sogar und dann wird die Karte wohl deutlich mehr runtertakten, was mit Leistungsverlust verbunden ist.


Du liest nicht richtig. Nicht später einschalten lassen sondern nicht von 0 auf 100%. Schrittweise schneller drehen lassen und beobachten. Lieber 80 grad und luffis auf 50 bis 60%


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und ein fps lock hilft. Dann muss die Karte nicht so viel ackern und die fps sind gleichmäßig.



Interessant, stellt man das im Spiel ein oder mit einem Extraprogramm?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Du liest nicht richtig. Nicht später einschalten lassen sondern nicht von 0 auf 100%. Schrittweise schneller drehen lassen und beobachten. Lieber 80 grad und luffis auf 50 bis 60%



Vielleicht verwechsele ich Temperaturlimit und Powerlimit?

Ich versuche gerade mal die Informationen und Fachbegriffe etwas zu ordnen.
Allerdings gehen meine Lüfter auch nicht von 0-100%, sondern wie in der verlinkten Grafik zu sehen von etwa 57-67°C GPU-Temperatur bewegt sich die Lüfterdrezahl von 0-100%, allerdings kommen im Spiel (z.B. bei Far Cry 4/5) vielleicht durchschnittliche GPU-Temperaturen von etwa 63°C vor, da wären die Lüfter dann bei etwa 1700 U/min, also etwa 40-50% Lüfterdrezahl. Der steile Anstieg in meiner Kurve soll dafür sorgen, daß die GPU nicht wärmer als ca. 67°C wird, damit sie möglichst viel Rechenleistung behält, also weniger schnell runtertaktet, denn irgendwer meinte hier im Thread doch, daß sie sogar schon bei etwa 60°C ein wenig Takt verliert durch runtertakten und das kann ich an Hand der Daten von HW-Monitor auch bestätigen, auch wenn sie nur etwa 15% mit dem Takt runter gegangen ist bei 64°C.
Wenn ich aber jetzt die Lüfter so einstelle, daß sie erst bei 70°C deutlich anziehen, dann erreicht ich doch wahrscheinlich die 70°C auch relativ schnell, weil die Lüfter davor ja nur rumdümpeln oder pulsen.
Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler drinn?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> nicht wärmer als ca. 67°C


Das ist doch Quatsch. Wie gesagt macht der GPU 80 grad nix aus. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich die 70°C auch relativ schnell


Ja und? 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> von etwa 57-67°C GPU-Temperatur


Das sind 10 grad. Da kannst du sie auch gleich auf 100% stellen.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> auch wenn sie nur etwa 15% mit dem Takt runter gegangen ist bei 64°C.


Das liegt nicht an der Temperatur, sondern am powerlimit. Bei 64°C wärmt sich ne GPU grad mal erst auf ^^


Tim1974 schrieb:


> mit der niedrigsten konstanten Drezahl (etwa ab 30%) ist sie mir stetig zu laut


Und das kann ich bisher immer noch so *garnicht* nachvollziehen 

Wieviel rpm sind denn 30%? Das müsste sich normalerweise im Bereich um ~1000rpm abspielen, und damit eigentlich "unhörbar" in einem normalen Gehäuse welches unter dem Schreibtisch brav sein dasein fristet 
Mag ja sein, dass du sehr empfindliche Ohren hast 
Meine RX580 wechselt aktuell, quasi _jetzt, _beim schreiben hier, zwischen 0% (=0rpm) und *18% (~840rpm)* hin und her bei ~45-50°C, sie "pulst" also... Davon höre ich *null *


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und das kann ich bisher immer noch so *garnicht* nachvollziehen



Ist aber wirklich leider so und so empfindlich sind meine Ohren auch wieder nicht.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wieviel rpm sind denn 30%?



Rein rechnerisch müßten das etwa 1200 U/min sein, das kommt auch etwa so hin, weil sie bis dahin hochpulst, wenn sie unter 30% eingestellt ist und das ist definitiv hörbar und störend.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Das müsste sich normalerweise im Bereich um ~1000rpm abspielen, und damit eigentlich "unhörbar" in einem normalen Gehäuse welches unter dem Schreibtisch brav sein dasein fristet



Meiner steht ja auf dem Schreibtisch, etwa 60 cm von mir weg.
Vielleicht wäre sie in einem gedämmten Gehäuse unterm Schreibtisch ja nicht hörbar, aber das hab ich nunmal nicht und ein Tower neben oder unter dem Tisch ist auch sehr unpraktisch, wenn man mal hinten an die Anschlüsse ran möchte, zum Staub hinter und unterhalb wischen ebenfalls.

Fazit, ich könnte also die Lüfterkurve nochmals nachbessern, daß die Lüfter später erst angehen. Sie schon bei etwa 57°C auf 10-20% zu stellen geht ja nicht, weil sie dabei einfach deutlich zu laut hochpulst, mir bleibt halt nur, die Lüfter so lange wie irgendmöglich aus zu lassen und dann wenn es nötig wird in einem Sprung auf mindestens 30% zu setzen, damit die Lüfter konstant laufen und nicht pulsen, trotzdem ist sie dabei dann deutlich hörbar und das ist nur beim Spielen für mich hinnehmbar.

Macht mal Vorschläge, bis zu welcher Temperatur würdet ihr die Lüfter komplett ausgeschaltet lassen?

Anmerken möchte ich allerdings, daß es so, wie es jetzt ist schon ein Vorteil gegenüber dem Zustand davor ist, bevor ich die Kurve mit Afterburner optimiert habe, es hat sich für mich also jetzt schon gelohnt hier gefragt zu haben und die Vorschläge mit Afterburner umgesetzt zu haben.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre sie in einem gedämmten Gehäuse unterm Schreibtisch ja nicht hörbar


Probier es doch mal aus 
Wie oft muss man denn schon an die Anschlüsse hinten ran?
(Ich vermute mal so oft, wie dein PC transportiert wird, siehe ein anderes Thema von dir )
Für die normalen Dinge wie USB hat man ja eigentlich ein Frontpanel 

PS: Und fang jetzt nicht wieder an mit hätte/wäre/könnte, einfach mal machen!


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Probier es doch mal aus
> Wie oft muss man denn schon an die Anschlüsse hinten ran?


 
Sehr unterschiedlich, auf jedenfall will ich mir den Zugang zu allen Anschlüssen so komfortabel wie möglich halten.

Für einen Aufbau unter dem Tisch halte ich auch einige meiner Kabel für eventuell nicht lang genug, vom Staub wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, immerhin hat der PC das Netzteil hinten und unten montiert.

Das Fractal Design Meshify C ist außerdem meiner Ansicht nach ein gutes Auf-Tisch-Gehäuse von den Abmessungen her, meines steht hinter dem Monitor, also fällt auch optisch nicht negativ auf, der Tisch ist ja tief genug, daß da genug Platz ist.


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Wie schwer kann es eigentlich sein, die rpm bei 30% Lüfter im Afterburner anzeigen zu lassen?
Mechanisch hast du die Lüfter wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## Venom89 (18. November 2020)

Und das obwohl der Rechner leicht zugänglich, auf dem Tisch vor ihm steht.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie schwer kann es eigentlich sein, die rpm bei 30% Lüfter im Afterburner anzeigen zu lassen?



Soweit ich das überblickt habe, hab ich im Afterburner keine Lüfterdrehzahlen gefunden, liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, daß die Schrift bei einer Desktopauflösung von 3840x2160 nicht wirklich groß ist.
Ich hab dann einfach den übersichtlicheren HWMonitor parallel laufen lassen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mechanisch hast du die Lüfter wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht kontrolliert.



Nein, so wichtig ist mir das nicht, daß ich den PC abbaue, nach vorne hole, wieder neu verkabele und aufschraube.
So wie es jetzt ist bin ich ja schon sehr viel zufriedener.


Venom89 schrieb:


> Und das obwohl der Rechner leicht zugänglich, auf dem Tisch vor ihm steht.



Aber nur was die hinteren Anschlüsse angeht, die linke Seitenwand ist parallel zur Wand, dazwischen sind etwa 5 cm und da komm ich nichtmal ran, ohne den PC umzusetzen...


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Du hast eher die rpm im Afterburner nicht aktiviert.
Mach das doch mal im Menü.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Und fang jetzt nicht wieder an mit hätte/wäre/könnte, einfach mal machen!


Was habe ich gesagt?? 

Wieder nur Ausreden!


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was habe ich gesagt??
> 
> Wieder nur Ausreden!



Ich bin dir ja für Hilfe und Ratschläge durchaus dankbar, ebenso einigen anderen hier, die sich beteiligt haben.
Eigentlich hab ich das meiste dessen, was mir vorgeschlagen hat weitgehend umgesetzt und dadurch für mich eine merkliche Verbesserung  erzielt, so daß im Grunde erstmal gar kein Bedarf mehr für weitere Maßnahmen besteht!

Warum soll ich dann nur zu Analysezwecken alle Kabel vom PC abmachen, vorher die vordere Tischhälfte erstmal leer räumen, dann den Tower nach vorne hieven, dann wieder alle Kabel anschließen und die Seitenwand öffnen und so weitere Tests machen?
Ist doch unnötig wenn ich so zufrieden bin, wie es jetzt ist!


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Mein H700 unter den Tisch stellen? Diesen Tipp würde ich auch nicht umsetzen


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Mein H700 unter den Tisch stellen? Diesen Tipp würde ich auch nicht umsetzen



Ich hab mir außerdem den Meshify C ja von vorne herein so ausgesucht, weil er gut auf den Tisch paßt und quasi hinter dem 27" Bilschirm gut zu verstecken ist und ich super hinten so an alle Anschlüsse ran komme und den Staub unterm PC so immer gut beseitigen kann.
Nur aufmachen geht so halt garnicht, dafür müßte ich den ganze Tisch abräumen und alles umbauen, oder zumindest den Tower wo anders hinstellen, wo ich an die Seitenwand ran komme.


----------



## Venom89 (18. November 2020)

Schlussendlich wäre das ganze in der Zeit möglich gewesen, wo du diese Beiträge getippt hast.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Leider ist es doch nicht so toll wie gedacht, hab gerade ein Gefecht bei C&C3 gewonnen und danach direkt die Kopfhörer abgenommen, die Kartenlüfter haben wieder gepulst.


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Dann stell deine Gehäusebelüftung ordentlich ein. 
Das Spiel langweilt deine Karte eh.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Vielleicht weil die GPU nix zu tun hat bei einem so alten Spiel.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Ich denke, ich muß da nochmal ran, zum einen die Gehäusebelüftung doch wieder etwas erhöhen und zum anderen die Grafikkartenlüfter erst später starten lassen, so warm dürfte die Karte bei solchen Spielen ja eigentlich nicht werden, daß die 60°C überschritten werden, das werde ich nachher mal mitloggen lassen.
Allerdings lasse ich C&C3 mit allen Details auf Maximum und sogar FSAA voll aufgedreht in 3840x2160 mit gelockten etwa 30 fps laufen.


----------



## Venom89 (18. November 2020)

Das Spiel kann ja auch nur 30 FPS. 
Einfach Mal das Overlay aktivieren und beobachten. Alles andere ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Ich hab jetzt wieder was ernüchterndes festgestellt, egal wie ich die Kurve im Afterburner auch einstelle, bei 57°C gehen die Lüfter der Karte an, wenn Furmark läuft. 

Also scheint die benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve, die ich mit Afterburner erstelle nicht im BIOS oder Treiber der Grafikkarte integriert zu werden?
Oder muß Afterburner ständig laufen, damit das klappt?
Ich hab nach ändern der Kurve auf "übernehmen" und nochmal auf "ok" geklickt, dann Afterburner mit klicken auf "x" in der oberen rechten Ecke des Fensters geschlossen, daran sollte es doch aber nicht liegen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Bevor du dir die Frage stellst und hier postest, warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus?


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2020)

Hab ich nicht drann gedacht, ging fest davon aus, daß die Einstellungen auch bei nicht laufendem Afterburner zur Anwendung kommen, also ins Karten-BIOS geschrieben werden oder in irgendeinen Treiber, der ständig läuft.

Wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung fürs Mainboard von Windows aus einstelle, mit einer speziellen Software, muß die dann auch etwa immer mitlaufen? 

Ist halt das erste mal, daß ich solche Einstellungen unter Windows vornehme, hab sonst immer alles übers BIOS eingestellt und gespeichert und von Windows aus nur überwacht.

Z.B. den Displayport-Patch hab ich von Windows aus installiert und der wurde doch auch aufs Karten-BIOS geschrieben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2020)

Hattest du denn Probleme mit dem Displayport deiner Graka (Monitor mit Displayport 1.3/1.4  bleibt schwarz beim Boot), weil dein Moni hat doch nur Displayport 1.2! Irgendwo hat Nvidia nämlich mal geschrieben das man das nur machen soll, wenn man Probleme hat und deren Workaround nicht greift. Deswegen hab ich es nämlich nicht gemacht.

Es gibt halt Programme die haben direkten Zugriff auf das BIOS/UEFI und manche nicht ... wäre ja auch doof wenn ein Flash Tool für ein BIOS/UEFI das nicht könnte oder?!   

Das ein Flash Tool andere Zugriffsrechte wie ein Lüftersteuerungsprogramm braucht und hat muss hier hoffentlich keiner haargenau aufdröseln bis du es verstehst ...


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hattest du denn Probleme mit dem Displayport deiner Graka (Monitor mit Displayport 1.3/1.4 bleibt schwarz beim Boot), weil dein Moni hat doch nur Displayport 1.2! Irgendwo hat Nvidia nämlich mal geschrieben das man das nur machen soll, wenn man Probleme hat und deren Workaround nicht greift. Deswegen hab ich es nämlich nicht gemacht.



Ich hatte damals öfter mal ein für mehrere Sekunden schwarzen Bildschirm, darauf hin hat mir ein User hier empfohlen den Patch zu installieren bzw. auf die Karte zu flashen, danach war es besser, die schwarzen Bildschirme traten viel seltener auf.
Es ist aber natürlich nicht auszuschließen, daß es auch noch andere Ursachen dafür gegeben haben könnte.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Programme die haben direkten Zugriff auf das BIOS/UEFI und manche nicht ... wäre ja auch doof wenn ein Flash Tool für ein BIOS/UEFI das nicht könnte oder?!



Ich finde solche Steuerungsprogramme irgendwie nicht überzeugend, wenn sie nicht direkt die Einstellungen auf der Karte speichern können, noch ein Autostartprogramm mehr möchte ich nicht haben, darum hab ich den Afterburner nun auch nach noch weiteren Tests wieder deinstalliert.

Getestet habe ich mit laufendem Afterburner und Furmark, die Werte hab ich mir anzeigen lassen von HWMonitor.

1. Test: Die Lüfterkurve im Afterburner habe ich so eingestellt, daß die Lüfter aus bleiben, bis die GPU gut 80°C erreicht hat.
Ich hab dann Furmark laufen lassen, die Lüfter blieben diesmal wirklich aus, die Temperatur kletterte aber in wenigen Minuten auf 78°C, wo ich den Test dann vorsichtshalber abgebrochen habe.

2. Test: Die Lüfterkurve im Afterburner habe ich auf 100% gesetzt bei jeder Temperatur, also eine Linie ganz oben.
Nun habe ich wieder Furmark laufen lassen und die Lüfter liefen dabei bei etwa 3650 U/min. Die GPU-Temperatur kletterte nicht über 52°C, auch nicht nach 16 Minuten Test.
Das interessante daran und der Grund für diesen zweiten Test war, daß ich beobachten wollte, wie weit die Karte den Takt absenkt und es zeigte sich, daß der Takt wesentlich weniger weit abgesenkt wird, wenn die Lüfter auf 100% laufen, als mit der automatischen Steuerung der Kartenlüfter über das Karten-BIOS, wo sie bei 57°C erst anlaufen und dann bei etwa 40% bleiben.
Es zeigt mir also, daß ich mit künstlich spät eingestelltem Lüfterstart Rechenleistung der Karte verliere, auch wenns in dem Fall nur ziemlich genau 25 MHz waren.

Außerdem zeigen mir die Tests, daß ein rein passiver Betrieb der Karte wohl unmöglich ist und ich mit einem gewissen Lüftergeräusch beim Spiele eben leben muß.
Da die Karte im IDLE/2D-Betrieb meist auch nicht mehr pulst, brauche ich auch keine Extrasoftware, die immer im Hintergrund mit läuft und die Lüfter beeinflußt.

Was mich aber reizen könnte, wäre das Karten-BIOS zu optimieren, so daß die Lüfter nicht immer pulsen unter ca. 1200 U/min, sondern konstant mit sagen wir mal 500 U/min laufen, denn dabei wären sie sicher nicht zu hören.
Oder vielleicht sogar die 3 Lüfter gegen hochwertigere ersetzen?
Aber auch dann müßte man die BIOS-Lüftersteuerung der Karte darauf hin anpassen, ist sicher nicht so einfach, oder?


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich aber reizen könnte, wäre das Karten-BIOS zu optimieren, so daß die Lüfter nicht immer pulsen unter ca. 1200 U/min, sondern konstant mit sagen wir mal 500 U/min laufen, denn dabei wären sie sicher nicht zu hören.


Und genau das kannst du bequem mit dem Afterburner machen. Du musst nur die Kurve vernünftig einstellen. Dazu kannst du dir sogar die Temperaturen und die Auslastung ingane per overlay anzeigen lassen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber auch dann müßte man die BIOS-Lüftersteuerung der Karte darauf hin anpassen, ist sicher nicht so einfach, oder?


Ganz einfach mit den Afterburner


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und genau das kannst du bequem mit dem Afterburner machen. Du musst nur die Kurve vernünftig einstellen. Dazu kannst du dir sogar die Temperaturen und die Auslastung ingane per overlay anzeigen lassen.



Ich kann das da einstellen, aber die Lüfter laufen trotzdem nicht bei 500 U/min konstant, entweder haben sie 0 U/min oder sie pulsen zwischen 0 und ca. 1100 U/min rauf und runter, erst oberhalb von etwa 1200 U/min laufen sie konstant und das ist mir für IDLE/2D viel zu laut.

Entweder stimmt mit der Lüftersteuerung meiner Karte was nicht, oder mit den Lüftern selbst, oder das BIOS der Karte ist meiner Anicht nach überarbeitungswert.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Weil deine Lüfterkurve schrott war. Auch muss der Afterburner natürlich im Hintergrund sein laufen, also im Autostart sein. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Luffis bei 20% mit 1200 Touren laufen. 

Die Linie darf auch nicht wie eine Treppe aussehen, sondern es muss ein stetiger Anstieg sein. Dann pulst auch nix.


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2020)

Klar können die Lüfter bei 20% bei 1200rpm laufen, wenn zB einer der Lüfter steht.
Aber das will Tim ja nicht nachgucken.
Davon ab kann man das BIOS ab GTX 10xx nicht mehr umschreiben.
Also Lüfterkurve mit Popobrenner, Lüfter tauschen, andere Karte oder anderer Kühler.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also Lüfterkurve mit Popobrenner, Lüfter tauschen, andere Karte oder anderer Kühler.



Kann man bei der Karte denn die Lüfter tauschen, gegen wirklich hochwertige Lüfter oder ist das schwierig bis unmöglich, die sauber auf dem Kühlkörper zu befestigen?
Nicht das man nachher den gesamten Kühlkörper dazu wechseln muß...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2020)

Den Afterburner mal bitte so einstellen Tim!



Spoiler: Afterburner Einstellungen für Tim! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
Den Thread beim Asus Support Thread hättest dir sparen können, weil die Antwort "NEIN, es gibt kein Firmwareupdate" lautet!


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Den Afterburner mal bitte so einstellen Tim!



Hast du eigentlich alles aufmerksam gelesen, was ich die letzten Tage hier geschrieben habe? 

Wenn ich die Kurve so einstelle, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, habe ich stetig 40% Lüfterdrehzahl, bis sie dann noch gesteigert wird, 40% würde zwar schon eine pulsfreie konstante Drehzahl sein, allerdings etwa 1700 U/min, das möchte man im IDLE/2D nicht ertragen, glaub mir! 
Das wäre eine deutlich Verschlechterung gegenüber den Standardeinstellungen der Kartenlüftersteuerung!


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Wie gesagt, taste dich ran. 20% ab 50 bis 60 grad, 40%ab 70 grad, 50% ab 80 grad 60% ab 85 grad und 100% ab 90 grad. Dann beobachten und ggf. nachjustieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

Dann wäre die einzige Veränderung, daß die Lüfter nicht bei 57°C einschalten, sondern schon bei 50°C pulsen, also mehr Lärm als jetzt.

Solange die Lüfter nicht im Stande sind konstant bei deutlich unter 1000 U/min zu laufen, ist jede Änderung für mich sinnlos.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2020)

Doch ich habe alles gelesen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das alles unter 40% ständige Schwankungen von 0 % bis 40 % verursacht, weil es die erste Karte in meinem Leben wäre die so ein Verhalten an den Tag legt. Egal ob AMD oder Nvidia ...

Alle Karten die ich bis Dato in den Fingern hatte hatten maximal ein Anlaufstromproblem, aber da hat nichts gepulst ... die Lüfter waren einfach aus, wenn man allerdings 1 % mehr bei AB eingegeben hat liefen sie an und hielten (wenn so eingestellt) dann auch exakt diese Geschwindigkeit. 

Hast du die Allgemein-Reiter Einstellungen auch so eingegeben wie bei mir im Spoiler?

PS: Falls du glaubst das deine Firmware einen weg hat kann man die bei TechPowerUp bestimmt finden. Denn wenn Asus ein Tool hat womit man dann dieses auch noch auf deine Graka bekommt könnte man das Problem lösen bzw ausschließen.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann wäre die einzige Veränderung, daß die Lüfter nicht bei 57°C einschalten, sondern schon bei 50°C pulsen, also mehr Lärm als jetzt.


Nein, weil du dann von dem pulsierenden Schwellwert weg bist.
Deswegen sag ich, probieren. Dann fang bei 60 oder 63 grad mit 20% bis 30% an.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Solange die Lüfter nicht im Stande sind konstant bei deutlich unter 1000 U/min zu laufen, ist jede Änderung für mich sinnlos.


Die müssen nicht konstant laufen. Du musst nur einen guten Einschaltpunkt finden. 

Und du musst den Punkt finden, an dem sie auch anlaufen. Mit 10% laufen die luffis nicht an? Dann probier 20% usw.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2020)

Anstatt uns hier die Taschen vollzuhauen,  solltest Du mal lieber hier die gestellten Fragen beantworten:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...a3-auf-eine-m-2-pcie-ssd.594519/post-10567833
Ich höre meine beQuiet Lüfter nicht mal bei 900U/min.
Aber ich hab auch ein exzellent gedämmtes Gehäuse.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich höre meine beQuiet Lüfter nicht mal bei 900U/min.


Krass, was für ein Case hast du? Ab 600 "hör" ich die Luffis. Aber das Case steht direkt neben mit mit Glasseitenteil  am ende ist es aber keine Wissenschaft. Man muss halt probieren. Zur Zeit zock ich Mafia 3 mit 75fps lock. Und selbst beim Zocken hör ich den PC ohne Headset nur ein wenig. Und immer wenn er vor sich hinsäuselt freu ich mich über die Stille. Bei so einem Fön würde ich die Endkrise kriegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Krass, was für ein Case hast du? Ab 600 "hör" ich die Luffis.


Ich nicht.
1cm Schaumstoff und kein Glas garantieren das.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

Dafür muß man aber bei gedämmten Gehäusen auch mehr Kühlen bzw. Lüften um auf die gleichen Temperaturwerte eines ungedämmten Gehäuses zu kommen.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 1cm Schaumstoff und kein Glas garantieren das.


Sieht aber nicht so schön aus   

Wie gesagt höre ich meinen PC nicht, Temps sind ok und eine Dämmung hätte keinen Mehrwert. Also warum nicht schick? Hardware sieht schick aus, alleine der Brocken 3 ist ein Schmuckstück.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sieht aber nicht so schön aus


Wer sagt das?
Klar sieht mein PC schön aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar sieht mein PC schön aus.



Das ist ja schließlich auch das wichtigste! 

Nur was genau hat das jetzt mit der BIOS-Lüftersteuerung zu tun?


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2020)

Die Hälfte des Threads hat nichts mit der BIOS Lüftersteuerung zu tun.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?
> Klar sieht mein PC schön aus.


Klar sieht der schön aus. Aber nicht soooo schön


----------



## Tim1974 (20. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Hälfte des Threads hat nichts mit der BIOS Lüftersteuerung zu tun.



Darum habe ich das Topic nun mal erweitert, was allerdings nach wie vor nichts ins Topic paßt sind bunt blinkende und leuchtende PC-Gehäuse.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> paßt sind bunt blinkende und leuchtende PC-Gehäuse


Davon hat niemand geschrieben    und ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## Venom89 (20. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum habe ich das Topic nun mal erweitert, was allerdings nach wie vor nichts ins Topic paßt sind bunt blinkende und leuchtende PC-Gehäuse.



Das ist klar. Wir wollen den TE ja auch nicht überfordern. Das ist er ja schon mit einer Lüftersteuerung


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur was genau hat das jetzt mit der BIOS-Lüftersteuerung zu tun?


Ich verhalte mich TO-kongruent:


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum habe ich das Topic nun mal erweitert,



Wir sollten endlich den Lüfterquatsch hier fallen lassen und uns den wichtigen Problemen widmen:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anstatt uns hier die Taschen vollzuhauen,  solltest Du mal lieber hier die gestellten Fragen beantworten:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...a3-auf-eine-m-2-pcie-ssd.594519/post-10567833


sagte ich bereits weiter oben.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. November 2020)

_"... Lüfter im BIOS optimal einstellen und weitere Geräuschoptimierungen unter Windows? ..."_

Ich halte so etwas für viel zu gefährlich. Im Bios hat man als User nichts zu verstellen. Da kann man alles kaputt machen, im schlimmsten Fall brennen die Rechner ab!!

Der Zugang zum Bios sollte eigentlich auf allen Rechnern vom Hersteller gesperrt werden. Ein Lüfter muss sich drehen und das macht das Bios schon ganz automatisch. Man hat doch als DAU gar nicht das Wissen, um das zu optimieren. Dieser Thema ist so abgehoben und theoretisch, das kann doch kein User umsetzen. Man sollte den Herstellern einfach vertrauen, die wissen schon, was am besten für uns ist. Darum sind für 99% der User auch Fertigrechner viel bessa!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0apUO1P13o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Thema ist so abgehoben und theoretisch, das kann doch kein User umsetzen.


Ich hoffe das ist mit dem Sarkasmus geschrieben wie es klingt.


----------

